# [SOLVED] --oneshot

## Xywa

Potrzebuje przebudować jedną biblotekę. Czym się różni:

```
emerge --oneshot qt-core
```

od

```
emerge qt-core
```

bo jak dla mnie efekt jest ten sam.

p.s. Widziałem man energe dla --oneshot, ale potrzebuje tak na chłopski rozum.Last edited by Xywa on Mon May 21, 2012 8:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

 *man emerge wrote:*   

>        --oneshot (-1)
> 
>               Normalnie instaluje, ale nie dodaje pakietów do pliku world w celu późniejszej  aktu‐
> 
>               alizacji.

 

Czego nie rozumiesz?

----------

## grzywka18

ps : Jeżeli coś zle napisałem proszę mnie poprawcie.

Zobacz sobie zawartość pliku "/var/lib/portage/world"

Są tam programy które sobie zainstalowałeś. Do tych programów dochodzą zależności, których tam nie ma.

Przykład:

Instalujesz "emerge net-analyzer/tcpdump"  i to zostanie umieszczone w pliku world ale podczas instalacji zaleznością będzie "net-libs/libpcap". Po kilku dniach w drzewie jest np nowa wersja libpcap i muszisz ją juz zainstalować : "emerge -1 libpcap" -aby nie dodać jej do pliku world. Czemu ?

Ponieważ jak usuniesz "emerge -C tcpdump", dasz "emerge -depclean -a"  nie usunie Ci zależności  "net-libs/libpcap" i będziesz miał niepotrzebną bibliotekę w systemie której zaden program nie używa.

----------

## Xywa

Wielkie dzięki grzywka18 - teraz zrozumiałem   :Cool: 

[SOLVED]

----------

